

If you don't know the difference between HTTP and DNS, don't blog about it - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/09/30/if-you-dont-know-the-difference-between-http-and-dns.aspx

======
toxik
It's not going to kill anybody.

